# Summer job?... Help wanted!



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

1 Full time temporary position needed for the summer. Assisting in termite control. 
We start work at 7:00 am... $10.00 per hour.
Pm me, or call my office!
Lance Davis
President, Anchor Pest Control inc.
435-7696


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

bump....


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

You looking for a young one like a teen to teach or someone experienced?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

I think it would be great summer job for a young student on vacation..it could develop into a permanent position. pm me for details


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

a said:


> I think it would be great summer job for a young student on vacation..it could develop into a permanent position. pm me for details


Good thing, I want you get a hard working young person to take advantage of this.


----------



## Hunt4Jesus (Jan 13, 2008)

if i lived closer id be on it, us teachers have that summer period off.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Sounds like a good gig for a summer Job! Lance has been known to catch some big trout too, So you might even get some fishing knowledge out of the deal !

Sent from my Galaxy S4 using Forum Runner.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks John!
Position still available!!!!


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Not to derail, but does your company do mole removal from yards?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry, we do not....try critter gitter


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

thank you for your responses......positions have been filled.


----------

